# Oak Orchard, NY Salmon 7/25-27



## Brahmabull71

Had a great long weekend out of Oak Orchard. We fished early mornings in tight 60-90’ and took large matures 42-55’ on riggers with spoons, most notably Carbon 14 and Bad Toad Half Moon. After 9am we would move to the 125-165’ contours and there 300’ coppers on meat took the larger fish. Flasher / flies off wire divers only took 3 fish for us using gold 42nd flies with glow green frog UV rotators. Mid-day was a crap shoot but we went out to deep stable water 325-425’ and again took fish off meat rigs and 300’ coppers. Simple 6 rod setup worked well on our small 18.5’ boat. We ran two riggers mostly with spoons, 2 mag wires divers with FF and 2 coppers varying 200’, 250’, 300’s and a 400’ with meat rigs. The 250’ only took 1 fish and the 200’ and 400’ took nothing. Best speed at the ball was 1.9 - 2.1 targeting 52-54 degree water.


Friday we went 11/12 with a couple released, Saturday 9/10. Largest King was 26.2, largest Steelhead was 10.4 and 33”, we had a nice 10.1lb Brown and a really really nice Atlantic we estimated conservatively between 11-12lbs. Unfortunately the Atlantic wasn’t going to make it, so we did take it. We had 9 Kings over 20lbs. We are still rookies at this, but had a great time with some success!


----------



## Carpn

Posts like this are making me more likely to do something silly and buy salmon gear


----------



## Brahmabull71

Carpn said:


> Posts like this are making me more likely to do something silly and buy salmon gear


Don’t do it. You seriously will be ruined for any other fish. No bigger rush than a 25lb salmon hitting a rigger and peeling 300-400’ of line in under 10 seconds. 

Take a charter. That’s how we got started. I highly recommend Marc Bottone of My Bonnie in Olcott. Great teacher!


----------



## DH56

Brahmabull71 said:


> Don’t do it. You seriously will be ruined for any other fish. No bigger rush than a 25lb salmon hitting a rigger and peeling 300-400’ of line in under 10 seconds.


Agree- we started fishing for big King's about 15 years ago as a group, and now my son and I take a trip there to fish on a father son weekend every year for the last 10 years or so. It's a trip I take every year to watch the smile on his face when he ties in to a big King and the reel screams over and over again as they make their run.

The only bigger rush that we have had is when we caught a Marlin in Mexico several years back.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Brahmabull71 said:


> Don’t do it. You seriously will be ruined for any other fish. No bigger rush than a 25lb salmon hitting a rigger and peeling 300-400’ of line in under 10 seconds.
> 
> Take a charter. That’s how we got started. I highly recommend Marc Bottone of My Bonnie in Olcott. Great teacher!


yes there is go up in late sept early oct and cast with 10# test and a spoon off the piers with a spinning rod...
you wont want to troll for them again lol
you just pray for more line on your reel lol


----------



## Erie Knight

Brahmabull71 said:


> Had a great long weekend out of Oak Orchard. We fished early mornings in tight 60-90’ and took large matures 42-55’ on riggers with spoons, most notably Carbon 14 and Bad Toad Half Moon. After 9am we would move to the 125-165’ contours and there 300’ coppers on meat took the larger fish. Flasher / flies off wire divers only took 3 fish for us using gold 42nd flies with glow green frog UV rotators. Mid-day was a crap shoot but we went out to deep stable water 325-425’ and again took fish off meat rigs and 300’ coppers. Simple 6 rod setup worked well on our small 18.5’ boat. We ran two riggers mostly with spoons, 2 mag wires divers with FF and 2 coppers varying 200’, 250’, 300’s and a 400’ with meat rigs. The 250’ only took 1 fish and the 200’ and 400’ took nothing. Best speed at the ball was 1.9 - 2.1 targeting 52-54 degree water.
> 
> 
> Friday we went 11/12 with a couple released, Saturday 9/10. Largest King was 26.2, largest Steelhead was 10.4 and 33”, we had a nice 10.1lb Brown and a really really nice Atlantic we estimated conservatively between 11-12lbs. Unfortunately the Atlantic wasn’t going to make it, so we did take it. We had 9 Kings over 20lbs. We are still rookies at this, but had a great time with some success!
> 
> View attachment 316197
> 
> View attachment 316199
> 
> View attachment 316207
> 
> View attachment 316203
> 
> View attachment 316205
> 
> 
> View attachment 316201
> 
> View attachment 316209
> 
> View attachment 316211
> 
> View attachment 316213
> 
> View attachment 316215


----------



## Erie Knight

Great job Brahmabull. I think we saw you at the Oak on Saturday. What a banner event. 

Here’s a few of the Kings we took as well


----------



## TRIPLE-J

awesome pics btw everyone
getting the itch now


----------



## 1more

Brahmabull71 said:


> Had a great long weekend out of Oak Orchard. We fished early mornings in tight 60-90’ and took large matures 42-55’ on riggers with spoons, most notably Carbon 14 and Bad Toad Half Moon. After 9am we would move to the 125-165’ contours and there 300’ coppers on meat took the larger fish. Flasher / flies off wire divers only took 3 fish for us using gold 42nd flies with glow green frog UV rotators. Mid-day was a crap shoot but we went out to deep stable water 325-425’ and again took fish off meat rigs and 300’ coppers. Simple 6 rod setup worked well on our small 18.5’ boat. We ran two riggers mostly with spoons, 2 mag wires divers with FF and 2 coppers varying 200’, 250’, 300’s and a 400’ with meat rigs. The 250’ only took 1 fish and the 200’ and 400’ took nothing. Best speed at the ball was 1.9 - 2.1 targeting 52-54 degree water.
> 
> 
> Friday we went 11/12 with a couple released, Saturday 9/10. Largest King was 26.2, largest Steelhead was 10.4 and 33”, we had a nice 10.1lb Brown and a really really nice Atlantic we estimated conservatively between 11-12lbs. Unfortunately the Atlantic wasn’t going to make it, so we did take it. We had 9 Kings over 20lbs. We are still rookies at this, but had a great time with some success!
> 
> View attachment 316197
> 
> View attachment 316199
> 
> View attachment 316207
> 
> View attachment 316203
> 
> View attachment 316205
> 
> 
> View attachment 316201
> 
> View attachment 316209
> 
> View attachment 316211
> 
> View attachment 316213
> 
> View attachment 316215


How did those big boys fit in the R&S net?


----------



## Brahmabull71

1more said:


> How did those big boys fit in the R&S net?


I don’t use RS nets. I’m not a fan of them. 

We use a modified EGO S2 Slider XXL basket. I spray the bag of the Net with Plasti Dip and add a trout net magnet to hold the bag.

It worked but I need a better option though.


----------



## joekacz

Brahmabull71 said:


> I don’t use RS nets. I’m not a fan of them.
> 
> We use a modified EGO S2 Slider XXL basket. I spray the bag of the Net with Plasti Dip and add a trout net magnet to hold the bag.
> 
> It worked but I need a better option though.


Hey Josh try sliding a rubber band up the handle and pull the end of the net thru taught.It keeps the loose net out of the water and the weight of fish pulls the net down.We used that method for years.


----------



## Brahmabull71

joekacz said:


> Hey Josh try sliding a rubber band up the handle and pull the end of the net thru taught.It keeps the loose net out of the water and the weight of fish pulls the net down.We used that method for years.


Thanks Joe! 

The trout magnet holding the bag back works excellent!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

some guysattach a down rigger release to their net handle to hold the net out of the way too
just get one that doesnt have a lot of pressure to it


----------



## TRIPLE-J

brahma didnt you used to go out of olcott ???
or did ya always go out of the oak??


----------



## Brahmabull71

TRIPLE-J said:


> brahma didnt you used to go out of olcott ???
> or did ya always go out of the oak??


Last two years we have gone both places in two separate trips. Last year had a great bite in front of Wilson but launched at Olcott. I’m heading back up 8/14-18 and will also be in Oak Orchard again. For our small boats it doesn’t seem like I have to run out as far. That being said, in the afternoons we ran 350-425’ which is 7-9 miles off shore to find stable water and deep fish. Bite was slower but much more consistent. That is my theory why charter captains who are very consistent do the same exact thing. Just an observation. Bigger matures were closer staging no doubt and most time out of temps.


----------



## fishdealer04

Carpn said:


> Posts like this are making me more likely to do something silly and buy salmon gear


Yep exactly why I have started to buy salmon gear....


----------



## TRIPLE-J

you ever go up for the pier head fishing end of september???
alot of fun and all ya gotta do is run the pier heads


----------



## Brahmabull71

TRIPLE-J said:


> you ever go up for the pier head fishing end of september???
> alot of fun and all ya gotta do is run the pier heads


No...not my thing.


----------



## Carpn

I've heard it's fun to cast the river mouths and piers . I've also heard that they don't taste as good then ? Can anyone confirm ?

That's all there is too it . I'm gonna start gathering gear . So I guess I'll start salmon fishing to add to Erie eyes in all seasons ,big water ice fishing , bowhunting , turkey hunting , and waterfowl hunting . 

I sometimes wonder why my wife puts up with me ??


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea i dont usually keep them but catching a 25-30 pound king on light gear is a blast whether ya keep them or not


----------



## Brahmabull71

If they are dark, they are not good.


----------



## Syclone

I was up with Josh and I tell you it was a blast! Nothing like it. One question for everyone, does anyone bleed salmon after caught? I do this for walleye, but never heard of it for salmon. I would believe it to be less mess when cleaning


----------



## joekacz

Syclone said:


> I was up with Josh and I tell you it was a blast! Nothing like it. One question for everyone, does anyone bleed salmon after caught? I do this for walleye, but never heard of it for salmon. I would believe it to be less mess when cleaning


Do it.


----------



## Hooch

joekacz said:


> Do it.


Yes, we bleed the Salmon too. I don’t see a reason not to, other than releasing it later


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yes I bleed any fish I intend to keep regardless of species


----------



## wlleye hunter

Brahmabull71 said:


> Had a great long weekend out of Oak Orchard. We fished early mornings in tight 60-90’ and took large matures 42-55’ on riggers with spoons, most notably Carbon 14 and Bad Toad Half Moon. After 9am we would move to the 125-165’ contours and there 300’ coppers on meat took the larger fish. Flasher / flies off wire divers only took 3 fish for us using gold 42nd flies with glow green frog UV rotators. Mid-day was a crap shoot but we went out to deep stable water 325-425’ and again took fish off meat rigs and 300’ coppers. Simple 6 rod setup worked well on our small 18.5’ boat. We ran two riggers mostly with spoons, 2 mag wires divers with FF and 2 coppers varying 200’, 250’, 300’s and a 400’ with meat rigs. The 250’ only took 1 fish and the 200’ and 400’ took nothing. Best speed at the ball was 1.9 - 2.1 targeting 52-54 degree water.
> 
> 
> Friday we went 11/12 with a couple released, Saturday 9/10. Largest King was 26.2, largest Steelhead was 10.4 and 33”, we had a nice 10.1lb Brown and a really really nice Atlantic we estimated conservatively between 11-12lbs. Unfortunately the Atlantic wasn’t going to make it, so we did take it. We had 9 Kings over 20lbs. We are still rookies at this, but had a great time with some success!
> 
> View attachment 316197
> 
> View attachment 316199
> 
> View attachment 316207
> 
> View attachment 316203
> 
> View attachment 316205
> 
> 
> View attachment 316201
> 
> View attachment 316209
> 
> View attachment 316211
> 
> View attachment 316213
> 
> View attachment 316215


With like that, you are far better than rookies. Nice job and great post!


----------



## blish123

https://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/117603.html
Free fishing now until Sept 2


----------



## DH56

If I read that right, Looks like I don't have to buy a non resident license when we head that way on the 17th of August to fish- that's a 1st in almost 20 years of fishing Lake Ontario.


----------



## BankAngler

You are correct. I called today and the free fishing is good for non-residents also.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Sure a lot of happy fisherman in Olcott today for sure..




  








20190802_122444[3294]




__
FISHIN 2


__
Aug 3, 2019


__
2



Olcott 2019 trip, 35" King, 21 lbs, boxed 12 today 165 lbs and yesterdays was close to 240 lbs...


----------



## fishcrazy20

Marc sure fills that cooler. Nice fish.


----------

